# Feathers in Flames



## ShutteredEye (Dec 27, 2006)

Cast over the edge into the world, 
Alone, conceived to learn to be
Armed with the mantra warning
Be only anything you want to be.

Seductive dreams call the wild, while,
Sirens song beautifully deceives.
Reasons expectations creates:  this life, 
This world, this existence I almost believed.

Bathed in the searing sun-bright scrutiny;
Of lifes crucible, temper brings.
Breaking down to drown in dripping 
Wax flowing from Icarus wings.

Plummeting from the sky, spiraling
Downward in smoky flaming screams.
Waging immortalitys battle to rise again,
Borne up on fiery Phoenix wings.


----------



## Corry (Dec 27, 2006)

Ooooh...very nice Robert.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks Corry!


----------

